# Where does your dog(s) sleep?



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

My husband said that no one lets a dog as big as our Daisy sleep with them. I thought, yeah they do, there has to be someone besides me who lets her sleep in our bed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have some in bed and some in crates, so selected both those choices


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

HAH, HAH, you tell him that I have two Goldens (72 and 75 pounds) and two cats. Some nights we have two GR's and one cat in a full-size bed! Most nights only Tucker and one cat joins us. Shadow uses his kuranda (sp) bed or the couch in the tv room. I think it gets too warm with all of us in a tiny bed!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have more than 2 in the bed plus my partner- there's no room... if I was alone, all my dogs would sleep in bed. When I was alone, I had six or seven dogs piled in bed every night. I could barely move, but it did not bother me. All were good sized dogs... 40 pounds and up.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin sleeps loose at night. He was sleeping in our bedroom, but lately also sleeps on the couch in the den. He usually starts out with us though. I'm sure he would sleep on the bed, but we don't let him.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Both of my 75 pounders sleep with me and my husband in our queen size bed. It is tough sometimes, but doesn't really bother either one of us. The boys like to be close to us, so we let them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper and once in a while Danny start off in bed with me. When my husband comes to bed, he makes them get down, unless one of them is not feeling well, then he softens up and lets them stay. Jasmine sleeps on the sofa in the dog room part of the night and then comes into our bedroom with the boys. Sometimes she and Danny share a dog bed, sometimes Danny sleeps in his crate (door open) and sometimes Danny sleeps on the floor on my side of the bed. Jasper sleeps on a bed on Jay's side of the bed or the big dog bed with Jasmine.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Zack either sleeps in his crate or on the couch. If i have to sleep on the couch, because hubby is snoring, then he will move to the floor. But then he starts snoring and i put him in his crate....;-)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson sleeps in our bed with us....and he likes to stretch out!! :doh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Suzee sleeps with us and Mollee is still being crated for potty purposes...but usualy around 4am. she ends up in bed too Luckily we have a king size bed...that helps a lot plus our pups aren't big they just like to sleep right next to our heads or in between us. lol....gotta love em.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver sleeps on the carpeted floor on my side of the bed while Nygel curls up around the toilet in the master ensuite. Yes, Nyg has done this since day 1 and still manages to squeeeeze in. I know that he just hates the heat and the ceramic tile and the toilet are coool!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

kellange123 said:


> My husband said that no one lets a dog as big as our Daisy sleep with them....


Miles (at 120 pounds) sleeps in the bed with us, and I'm 6'-4", 270; Thank god we have a King!! He usually sleeps with us during the winter, but not so much during the summer. He prefers the tile floor just outside the bedroom door when it gets hot.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau sleeps on his bed or on the floor. That is because he has seizures and will soil the bed or fall off. Bama sleeps under the bed until the hubby leaves for work and then he puts him in the bed. Shelby sleeps bed, under the bed, her bed whereever she wants. And the cats will join us at least sometime during the night.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie starts out in his bed that is in our bedroom. Then during the night he comes up with us in our bed. The 2 little dogs sleep downstairs on the sofa.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I picked "wherever he feels like" but should clarify that it's wherever he feels like in my room. He's shut in there with me, but he has a cycle he goes through during the night. He starts off in bed with me for about an hour... around the time I'm really drifting off he jumps off the bed and lays in his crate or right at the side of my bed. By the time I wake up in the morning he's back on my bed looking out the window. I think he sleeps in a series of short naps, and changes to a new place each time he wakes up. Luckily I've gotten so used to him getting on/off the bed that I sleep right through it! Of course it helps that the sweet boy has an uncanny knack to jump on the bed without (almost) ever hitting me!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

kellange123 said:


> My husband said that no one lets a dog as big as our Daisy sleep with them. I thought, yeah they do, there has to be someone besides me who lets her sleep in our bed.


yep your right a border collie a retriever and a jack russell and whatever cats invite them selves in for the night which can be up to three of them


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I voted on the bed for Camden. He's usually sprawled out between Andy and I.... sometimes on top of one of us. He's slept there starting the first night he was allowed out of his kennel. Parker on the other hand usually sleeps on the big ottoman at the end of the bed or downstairs on the couch. Park was never big on sleeping in bed with us. He will sometimes start out there, but quickly moves so he can stretch out. Camden on the other hand just stretches out on us and doesn't care.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is Oakly and I in my King sized bed. I get a 10" wide sliver of it on the right, he sprawls out on the remaining 90% of the bed.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Baileys in his crate in the lounge. I tried leaving him out of the crate sleeping on his bed in the lounge, but he would wander up the hallway several times a night and wake everyone up! So back in the crate he went. If its my day off I let him outside in the morning and then he comes and hops onto the bed with me for awhile. He loves to sleep right in the middle and take up all the room! :uhoh:


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Our 17 month old Cara has been sleeping in our bedroom since she was housebroken. Generally she'll sleep on her pad as close to my side of the bed as she can. In the summer she slept on the tile bathroom floor near the tub; that room adjoins our bedroom.

Enter the holiday visit of our daughter whom Cara only met once or twice before. The dog went ga-ga over her and slept in her room since her arrival. We have taken to calling the canine Turncoat, and do you know what? She responds to it!

Helaine


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Sydney, my beagle mix sleeps on the bed, no ifs ands or buts. She would never stoop low enough to sleep on the floor  Sage, my lab mix sleeps on the bed 98% of the time, but occasionally will sleep on the floor. Taz, the golden, will usually start off in bed, then go to the floor, then the bed, then the bathroom floor, then the bed,...you get the picture. When Eric gets up and goes to work, she will get in bed and sleep there until I get up. The cats are not allowed in the bedroom because of Eric's allergies, but I'm pretty convinced that they don't sleep at night anyway. I can hear them running up and down the hallway all night.


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

Cody, the golden pup sleeps locked in his crate. Daisy the lab sleeps in her crate with the door open. The old guys sleep on the bed with us, Homer, our puggish thing sleeps under the covers and shares the pillow. Caleb sleeps at the end so he has more room to move around.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sam starts the night out on his dog bed on the bedroom floor... but every morning when i wake up he has made his way up on the bed... i think he gets cold in the night and gets up there to get warm. i dont mind, the warmth goes both ways


----------



## brix (Dec 26, 2007)

Sandy, our golden, decided he enjoys sleeping in our spare bedroom, underneath the bed in that room. It's just enough off the ground for him to army crawl to get under. It's funny when we are up past his bedtime and he'll look at us when we are watching TV and then he decides to go up to bed on his own. In the mornings, he comes in to our bedroom to either wake us up or to snooze some more on the bed. I prefer the latter.


----------



## OtG (Dec 30, 2007)

There's no option for outside on the deck!

We wanted him to sleep outside, on his first night he wasn't real keen and was a bit hot, but he decided by himself to settle outside. Now he loves it. He hasn't got a kennel but does have a raised (trampoline style) bed - I don't think he's ever slept in it though, he just lies on the (painted) concrete where it's nice and cool for him.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

During the winter my golden sleeps on her pillow in my bedroom. Summertime, she heads for the cool tile in the bathroom. Every morning she crawls in my bed. Sleeps for about an hour before she starts nudging me to get me up and feed her. Fortunately, its about the time I need to get up anyway.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

In a crate just until he outgows the puppy phase. Then he's going to be the designated foot warmer in my bed!


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

Hercules has a bed but generally he sleeps on the floor ( making sure everyone has to pat him before they pass)


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Both Daisy and Charlie sleep in the bedroom with us Charlie always stays in her bed but Daisy spends some of the night in her bed or on the floor or she jumps up on the bed for a cuddle.

Maggie


----------



## jkmom (Jan 4, 2008)

Lola sleeps on the floor next to our bed, or sometimes in the living room on her bed. Our 13 year old dog has always slept in our bed.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie sleeps with me now. When I first started letting her, she had some problems... Nothing like being woke up in the middle of the night by a flying dog paw to the face. And then there's the time she fell out of bed, waking us both up. She got mad and grumbly and slept on the floor the rest of the night. I think she thought I pushed her out. Normally, she's all good though.


----------



## mssbailey (Jan 21, 2008)

Specifically --- in my closet on the floor. After trying to kick him out and replace my shoes in the closet every night for several weeks, I finally gave up and turned it over to him.


----------



## biscuit08 (Mar 6, 2008)

Right now biscuit sleeps in his crate. It's out in the living room for now. We have another crate and we have thought about setting it up in our room and him sleep in there at night. We will see what happens.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Lab - on bed since day #1; Golden doesn't want on bed

OMG -- there was a thread like this on the lab board that made me feel guilty that OB (Golden) slept on carpeted floor next to me (he doesn't like being on bed).
So, Thurs nite I make him a blanket bed. Time for bed instead of laying down he jumps on bed right when I'm getting him -- our heads collide -- I get my lst, totally classic bloody nose. All day Friday my whole face was sore -- no bruising, but felt like I must look like those abused woman pics ya seen on news. He showed no signs of trauma from collision

his new bed is still there & he sleeps beside it.


----------



## ringmeister (Mar 18, 2008)

Need I say more.


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

You should have had the dog's bed as an option. We bought Bud his own bed and once he figured out what it was he was right in it.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

not in my bed but in the room


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

Bob sleeps wherever he wants - typically starts out on the bed w/me until DH comes and boots him out of bed for the night. But, then he's back up at about 6:00am (right before the alarm goes off) for some quality morning snuggle time. Since our time with Bob is limited (we believe that his nose cancer has come back, or possibly a brain tumor), we value our A.M. quality time before the rest of the family wakes up.

Paula


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

It depends. 
They all have their own crates and do sleep in them. 
I always have at least one of them in the bed with me every night. 
If hubby is home, we usually start the night with us and all three little dogs in the bed with us, but I move them later on.
If hubby isn't home I rotate either all 3 small dogs one night, and then the 2 goldens the next. (only because they fight with each other).
If it is a lazy day and we are just lounging, sometimes all of the dogs are in bed with us.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Most nights Lucy starts out in her room, on her bed. She's very into her routine of one last pee and poop before going to bed. Then, when we're ready for bed, we let her in our room. She'll start out in bed with us, but the past few nights, she's gotten in the floor to stretch out. I've appreciated this because she's also been spending what time she is in bed right on me. Last night she laid along and atop me length-wise. I love and hate it at the same time because I have RLS and can't handle to being able to move. Around 1 or 2, we both have to pee, so I take her out then go myself. If she's will be still and go back to sleep, we let her do whatever. If she can't be still (most of the time still-yet, but getting much better) she gets a treat and goes back to her room until between 4 and 5:30. Then she starts whimpering to be let out because the birds are chirping. I let her out, give her half of her breakfast and stay in bed until 6 or whenever if it's the weekend (on weekends I feed her all of her breakfast at this time). Then I get up, feed her the rest of her breakfast and we go through our morning routine.


----------



## janet (Apr 14, 2008)

Lizzy sleeps normaly in the livigroom on the couch
but now she's isn't feeling well, I take her upstairs with me.
Gijs sleeps in his bench again b/c he eats my plants at night:uhoh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My husband has one rule, no dogs sleep in bed with him. So they usually sleep on the floor next to my side of the bed. Sometimes they end up on the couch but are back next to me in the morning. When my husband is gone or I am at my daughter's , they sleep with me. : )


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey has a very nice bed,but i think she likes the carper floor more.She starts on one side of the bed and migrates all night long.If she finds a sock-forget about sleeping ,she will bag me until I am awake.Do all of goldens do that? Honey have moved to our room recently(it is another story)
Here is the story how Honey has moved to our room:
One late evening my daughters phone ringed and nobody answer's, it start bipping annoyingly. Honey was locked in the laundry room, where she been sleeping since a puppyhood. She went ballistic, and start barking and wining. I went downstairs twice and shush on her. She was shaking like crazy. I sat with her to come down. As soon as I left she went on barking mode again. And I gave up. Softy, but I need my sleep too! I took us couple hours. And know she is in our bedroom on the floor. Gets up at 6:00am every morning .I have tried to tell her about weekends, she still don't get it.(sorry about english,it is not my native)


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Steel sleeps beside my side of the bed when my husband is home, when my husband is gone Steel sleeps in the bed. I can't have him in the bed while my hubby is home because Steel gets really bad twitches in his sleep.


----------

